# You just wont get this



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*So we went away for the long weekend as we always do since it is my birthday. We get home to find weird stuff has happened. We let the neighbor come in and make sure that the kitten's and cat were ok with food and water. I guess they allowed the neighbor kid to help them. She was only suppose to water the outside plants. So my computer desk was ransacked and the $50 bill I had was ripped up and thrown on the kitchen floor. A lipstick was taken out of a box in my computer desk and smugged all over a paper taped to the door of my computer desk. There was popcorn kernels mixed in with my cat crumbles. At the top of my stairs there was glitter all over the floor. Our bedroom has a bag of chips on the bed open but non eaten. My 5 year olds room was gone through and my 10 year olds room had lotion poured on her bed and well as body spray. Then we found a key that I had on my computer cork board in our mail box. Nothing was stolen except the key, but was brought back. You shaking your head right now? Ya no poop eh? The back door was unlocked. We think 1 or more kids in the neighborhood did this as they are jealous of my kid. The truth will come out soon enough, it usually does.*


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! Thank goodness something worse didn't happen... espescially with the back door unlocked! Sounds likse a bunch of immature little kids who needed to be better supervised.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

id be having a good talk with the kid and his/her parents..

sorry to hear about all this - that would be so weird to come home to!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

HUMM... You got a few friends that rides harley? invite them over for a bbq! =) They'll definitely not wanna drop by to ur house again! (not saying harley riders are bad people, but most people's first assumption is that you dun wanna mess with em) =)


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

You got lucky. It could have been a lot worse...


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

pinkjell said:


> id be having a good talk with the kid and his/her parents..
> 
> sorry to hear about all this - that would be so weird to come home to!


x2 on this one !!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats horrible. Even considering that more damage could have been done


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

talk to the police maybe? thats just not right at all. i would be so livid if I came back to my home ransaked like that


----------

